# Colour Issue



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, I have just placed an order for a TTS Coupe for myself and have plumped for the Sepang Blue with the Express Red interior. 

The girlfriend thinks it will look vulgar and I was just wondering if this was a 'no no' colour combination. The Dealer did not raise an eyebrow and I personally think it will look rather good.

Thanks, for any assistance.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Blue & Red, not a colour combi I would choose. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Not something I'd spec but its not a no-no, seen others on the forum with those colours and they're happy


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Although my previous TT was not sepang blue it did have a red interior which I thought looked great at first. After a while I did get sick of the interior colour.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Blue and red seem perfect to me.. better than yellow and red..but I would go also for it!
It's a sport car, it needs to be noticed!


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

Sepang blue and Express red is fine.
Vegas yellow and Express red is the Stevie Wonder-edition of Mk 3 TT´s :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, I once downloaded that configuration at Audi City London and I think it looks great. Although it's in roadster form, here are some stills from that download which might help you. I think the main thing is whether or not you can pull if off. The car will get a lot of attention from people in that configuration, so you will need to have the right attitude for it. Anyway, I hope his helps.

Oh - and here it is in the flesh:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

You are all very kind.

It seems like a real love it or loathe it combination which is fine with me 

I will keep it as is and if the GF doesn't like it she can use her car instead 

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

You really need to see both colours in the flesh I think.

Sepang isn't blue, it's blue with purple in it. It reminds me of Cadbury's in some lighting conditions actually. It's an ace colour, really stands out. You don't need to add the red. Would look like a Wispa packet - another chocolate references there. 

Edit: Google Blue car, red interior and look through the images to give you some sort of idea. They look like toy cars IMO.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think is the best combination..blue gives a class touch even if is a sport car and the red inside shows the energy of the car... I don't want to make any problems with your gf....but who's paying?! Ahah
Anyway, I had blue and beige before..but only because red wasn't available on the mk2..
You can choose blu-red dark, grey-red, white-red and if brave, yellow-red


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Smoothie said:


> You really need to see both colours in the flesh I think.
> 
> Sepang isn't blue, it's blue with purple in it. It reminds me of Cadbury's in some lighting conditions actually. It's an ace colour, really stands out. You don't need to add the red. Would look like a Wispa packet - another chocolate references there.
> 
> Edit: Google Blue car, red interior and look through the images to give you some sort of idea. They look like toy cars IMO.


I was originally going to go Daytona with the Express red, but I saw an S5 in the Sepang just as I was about to sign and I thought what the hell.

I have to have the red interior and I just get a bit bored with seeing all the monochrome cars on the road. This will be my first decent car, currently have an UP so to be honest a TTS in pink with red seats would make me very happy :lol:

I will leave it as is but thanks for the input anyway.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I think is the best combination..blue gives a class touch even if is a sport car and the red inside shows the energy of the car... I don't want to make any problems with your gf....but who's paying?! Ahah
> Anyway, I had blue and beige before..but only because red wasn't available on the mk2..
> You can choose blu-red dark, grey-red, white-red and if brave, yellow-red


I actually think the yellow and red would look quite good but I think if I went that route the GF would have a heart attack :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

To be clear, I love aggressive colours but for most people it's an hard choice!
Mine said if I had red seats, she never wouldn't enter in the car....interesting..... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: but I got black seats damn!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SUPERMAN.......whoooooooosh


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I had to have the red seats as soon as I saw them in a white TTS at Lincoln Audi. I could not get over how cool they looked, especially with the mark3's supersport seats. It seemed incredible this was an Audi product, they looked like something out of an Italian supercar. And the express red comes at no extra charge!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Smoothie said:


> You really need to see both colours in the flesh I think.
> 
> Sepang isn't blue, it's blue with purple in it. It reminds me of Cadbury's in some lighting conditions actually. It's an ace colour, really stands out. You don't need to add the red. Would look like a Wispa packet - another chocolate references there.


Or why not continue the Cadbury theme and order Murillo Brown seats instead. Blue wrapper with choc brown inside.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

@Gulliver. If you follow a link from one of sherry13's vids you can see some photos of the cars including at least one showing the red seats with the blue paintwork .....
http://abcmoteur.fr/essais/essais-audi-tts-coupe-310-bvm6-tt-roadster-230-s-tronic/


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Stay with the Red interior it's the only way to go. The seats look incredible in that colour (and for free!). Just wear a Spider-Man outfit when you are driving and you will certainly turn heads. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> @Gulliver. If you follow a link from one of sherry13's vids you can see some photos of the cars including at least one showing the red seats with the blue paintwork .....
> http://abcmoteur.fr/essais/essais-audi-tts-coupe-310-bvm6-tt-roadster-230-s-tronic/


Thanks for that I think the colour combination will be great, Superman here I come. :lol:

The video has got me thinking about the 20 inch wheels now though instead of the standard ones. :?


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Forgot to say get the red callipers too. Really looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

dizlet said:


> Forgot to say get the red callipers too. Really looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do look nice but at £350 (I think) they are a bit overpriced but I will have a think on it, thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I forgot brown!! Nice color I like but too serious for a TT..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I forgot brown!! Nice color I like but too serious for a TT..


Give me the brown any day ! rather than drive around in some mobile joke shop :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

It is your car. Not your GF's car. The blue and red looks great. Change you GF, not the car - she clearly has no imagination.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The dealers not going to say "thats a dumb crappy combination", he just wants the money and to move onto the next person in the line... :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> @Gulliver. If you follow a link from one of sherry13's vids you can see some photos of the cars including at least one showing the red seats with the blue paintwork .....
> http://abcmoteur.fr/essais/essais-audi-tts-coupe-310-bvm6-tt-roadster-230-s-tronic/


Good one, that's the one I couldn't find 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

leopard said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot brown!! Nice color I like but too serious for a TT..
> ...


What do you drive around in?

Last time it was 'various' so a tad vague.... (Photos please)

I thought the blue and red looked good in the pictures above.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Go and chisel somebody else lol

My answer in my previous post is all you're getting :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

leopard said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Why so negative all the time mate?

You seem to have fairly strong opinions on othe peoples' cars, but your choice is a secret.

Maybe some on here want to pass comment on the 'various' whatever that may be?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Could be bits of "various" cars welded together - hence the difficulty in giving it a name. :lol:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

As a designer, my professional opinion is that the blue & red is a great combination particularly as the the blue is gloss and the red matt.

A lot of corporates use the combination for their branding i.e. Nationwide for one and many others, so it works.

Of course there is a separate debate about, colours that stand out and those that do not, and that is a reflection of their owners personality, but a complex field that I am certainly not qualified to give an opinion on.

As a Vegas Yellow driver, I love it and so did the 100+ people who photographed it on my recent visit to southern Italy with so many compliments - so not a Joke car!

..and go for the 20"!


----------



## wesTTie (Aug 6, 2013)

I have red seats with Daytona and have had red seats with Glacier. Both suit the colour of the car.

I would personally go the with they grey interior if choosing sapang.

As the driver you will see more of the interior.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pugliese said:


> As a designer, my professional opinion is that the blue & red is a great combination particularly as the the blue is gloss and the red matt.
> 
> A lot of corporates use the combination for their branding i.e. Nationwide for one and many others, so it works.
> 
> ...


But logos and personal objects are different things... red and blue have a dichotomous relationship in terms of colour psychology, but more importantly they are prime colours hence why they are used in logos.

Re going for the 20s is thats because of the way the modern style clashes with a design from the '80s, by piecing together the two different languages in a anti-fashion kinda way. "bohemian chic" :roll:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Gulliver.

If you look at page 10 of the show us your MK3 thread you will see my Sepang Blue TTS with the express red leather.
Just can`t tell you how many people have commented on my car and how many looks it gets. Just yesterday we were parked up and when returning there were 3 people looking over the car and they asked for a quick spin!!!

While the car was in for its first service a few weeks ago the service manager ended up having to move the car from where it was parked outside the front of the showroom due to the amount of attention it was getting. He knows how anal I am with it and he didn`t want it getting marked or sticky fingerprint over the paintwork.

Go with your own opinion of what you like - you'll never please others and as you have to drive the car it's you that matters.

I spec'd the car how I wanted it and have never looked back.

Happy Audi Shopping and cheers for your interest in my car.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> Go with your own opinion of what you like - you'll never please others and as you have to drive the car it's you that matters.


I think ROBH makes a good point. Personally I would hate a bright blue car with bright red seats, but that's just my opinion.
If others like that combination then they should definitely go for it and enjoy it. However with that sort of 'marmite' colour combo don't expect everyone to fall in love with it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Personal choice is the "only" thing that makes any sense in this thread..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If any particular colour combination was "right" then we'd all be driving the same thing. 
The reason they offer different colours available is so that we can all have a choice. You choose what you like - and bugger the rest. 
ROBH49 gives the best advice.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> What do you drive around in?
> 
> Last time it was 'various' so a tad vague.... (Photos please)
> 
> I thought the blue and red looked good in the pictures above.





shug750S said:


> Why so negative all the time mate?
> 
> You seem to have fairly strong opinions on othe peoples' cars, but your choice is a secret.
> 
> Maybe some on here want to pass comment on the 'various' whatever that may be?





ROBH49 said:


> Hi leopard.
> 
> If you don`t mind me asking but what car do you actually own?


" Various 

Audi wise,previously a TTS, but now waiting to see what the RS can offer. "

Taken from the thread you've misquoted

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1267801&start=60

which is self explanatory.The " various " are non Audi and are irrelevant on this forum.The TTS here :










Taken on a recent Scottish excursion is black and has been sold.

Does this now satiate your disbelief ?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ROBH49 said:


> Hi Gulliver.
> 
> If you look at page 10 of the show us your MK3 thread you will see my Sepang Blue TTS with the express red leather.
> Just can`t tell you how many people have commented on my car and how many looks it gets. Just yesterday we were parked up and when returning there were 3 people looking over the car and they asked for a quick spin!!!
> ...


I haven't looked back once since getting mine. It's not for everyone. But that's cool as long as it's all respectful. So far, it's been many smiles per miles for me, my passengers and members of the public who stop to look, take photos or give the thumbs up. It's been in a hip hop video, a car mag and gets a lot of social media - but it's also a magnet for BMW drivers and 19 year olds in bagged Polos at the traffic lights. Anyway, it is what it is, a bubble of excitement in a dreary and complicated world. Oh, did I also mention it's basically Tinder on wheels?

So Leopard, you've flogged a TTS? Hopefully if my sources are correct (rare), the TTRS launch is imminent in the next few weeks, not that August seems the best month to be launching anything.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Gulliver
The colour combo is yours and yours alone to make .All the negatives and positives take with a pinch of salt... If you are happy go with it.
After my much documented issues with paint on the TT I went back to BMW...Specced a 320d Msport,Estoril Blue red leather. I love it,wife was not too impressed at 1st but is happy now.Its my choice,she has a Z3 to poodle about in anyway. Only ever had one person saying they hated it,all the rest liked it as a change from the mundane black,which I already had previously. I would say however,the Audi red is deeper and nicer than the Coral red I have....But I am still happy with it.Order it up and enjoy the attention,good or bad. We are all different and thats what lifes about
Enjoy mate


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> Oh, did I also mention it's basically Tinder on wheels?


So true


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> So Leopard, you've flogged a TTS? Hopefully if my sources are correct (rare), the TTRS launch is imminent in the next few weeks, not that August seems the best month to be launching anything.


Hopefully and about time just to see and sniff the thing  but like I've said before I've still got a feeling it won't be physically available until 2017.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But in the same vane - don't "ask or solicit" others for views on a public forum if you're not wanting or prepared to hear opposing views


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> But in the same vane - don't "ask or solicit" others for views on a public forum if you're not wanting or prepared to hear opposing views


I'd agree if I thought that the premise you are suggesting was accurate - but in fact, the originator of the thread is totally cool with the fact that it is a marmite decision, as is Rob on his comment about his blue/red and others who have commented.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, op seems cool with it, but others responders not so much so..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > So Leopard, you've flogged a TTS? Hopefully if my sources are correct (rare), the TTRS launch is imminent in the next few weeks, not that August seems the best month to be launching anything.
> ...


Yep - My TTS was just over 3 months from order to delivery which probably took in an additional 2 weeks of "is he sure about that?" from the build team - so maybe an RS could be a month longer - take into account Christmas and New Year = January 2017.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think ianfrmeastkilbride touches upon a valid point. This would be a pretty bold colour combination and you have to ask yourself - would I be happy living with it day in day out, could I take the critical comments along with the praise. Will it be at risk of too much unwanted attention etc.
Provided you are happy that you could live with it as well as liking it - then go for it. But think it through first.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Gulliver said:


> Hi, I have just placed an order for a TTS Coupe for myself and have plumped for the Sepang Blue with the Express Red interior.
> 
> The girlfriend thinks it will look vulgar and I was just wondering if this was a 'no no' colour combination. The Dealer did not raise an eyebrow and I personally think it will look rather good.
> 
> Thanks, for any assistance.


I think each to their own when it comes to car colour and interior. I had RS in Sepang, looked great when clean, but scratches and swirl marks really show up with that colour and I just don't have the patience to spend hours carefully cleaning my car to avoid them. I had red leather in my first TT, I really like it, that was with a silver car. I think that combo worked well, but I went silver with my mk3 and chose not to have red leather, preferring alcantara seats - IMO more comfortable than leather and gripper in the corners.

I've never seen another TTS in the same colour as my car, but every other TTS I see is usually Sepang, so clearly that has to be the most popular choice for the mk3. One of the things I really like about my car is the colour I chose, it was Glacier all the way and then I saw a silver mk3 in a car park - that was that, I changed my order and never looked back. Like I said, it is a very personal thing and no one is wrong about what they like or what they chose. Mate of mine has a TTS on order in camo green, same option that's available on the new R8. I suspect that'll look pretty cool. I think the only exception to the rule of personal choice would be purple or pink :lol:


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

ROBH49 said:


> Hi Gulliver.
> 
> If you look at page 10 of the show us your MK3 thread you will see my Sepang Blue TTS with the express red leather.
> Just can`t tell you how many people have commented on my car and how many looks it gets. Just yesterday we were parked up and when returning there were 3 people looking over the car and they asked for a quick spin!!!
> ...


Thanks for this Rob 

The Sepang/Express seems to de quite a divisive combination and I quite like that. It seems to be a split of approx. 50/50 of those that like/dislike. I was worried after the girlfriends initial comments that I was crazy to even consider it but I am now 100% set on the colour scheme and really looking forward to the delivery of my first decent car.

Thank you everybody for your inputs it is much appreciated


----------

